# Stone Musket Ball?



## Topwater (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anybody know if this is a stone musket ball?  I found it while hunting along the Ocmulgee River in Central Georgia.


----------



## Redbow (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know what it is but I bet that thing would put a knot on your noggin!!


----------



## flintdiver (Nov 26, 2008)

likely a clay marble from the 1800's . I have one  I found diving a river.


----------



## Topwater (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Flintdiver


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 26, 2008)

Could be an Indian Game Stone. I use to have a few that I had acuired that were about the same size.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 26, 2008)

Marble.  They were made from clay both glazed and unglazed, stone, and glass.


----------



## Topwater (Nov 26, 2008)

It seems heavy for its size.  It does has micro sized sparkles like stone.  I also found two arrowheads in same area.


----------



## shawn mills (Nov 26, 2008)

Appears to be a game stone.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

Seems I also remember something about old washing machines or something with ceramic balls similar to that one.  Try a google search.


----------



## Topwater (Nov 27, 2008)

After cleaning it looks different.  Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 27, 2008)

It's an old marble.  Got a jar full of my father's boyhood marbles from the late 1920's and a few in there look just like that one.  Probably in years past some boy shot it out of a slingshot.


----------

